# Fall Red Drum Run !!!!!!



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

I am posting this to release some of the anxioty of the oncoming Fall Red Drum Run. Anyone who is fortunate enough to have Surf fished the 4 wheel drive beach at Assateague in mid to late Septmber, pick a spot and fish for Red Drum knows the anxioty I am feeling. In 20 years of trying I have landed 6 Big Bull Reds. Whether you blame the weather , the tide, the smaller Reds or anything else, that is not a great success rate. However , I go back year after year and am happy with the nice Flounder, snapper Blues Occasional Pompano etc. Up until this year, the red drum trip was all about the guys. This year for the first time, it is all about " My Family " ...... My intentions are to pass this Tradition on to the next generation of Anglers. As A father of 7 ,, yes seven,, children ,I am sacraficing my fishing time , as I will be the Baiter / Caster for the kiddos . But I think I am more excited this year than I have ever been.. I hope to see all of you that I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking to over the years. Happy Fishing to All !:fishing:


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

holy CR*P. what do you take on the beach to carry that many folks? a caravan  I can't wait for mine to get into fishing. She already likes to hold the fish I catch at the ripe age of 2 yr 11 months.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you need to make a reservation on Assateague Island for camping ground (with/without electric) and fishing overnight? Also are the rate for camp ground still the same as what was stated on the Assateague Island website?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

camping reservations are not required... but recommended. at least a call to the office will let you know if there are any sites available.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Good luck !!!*



BerserkCaster said:


> Do you need to make a reservation on Assateague Island for camping ground (with/without electric) and fishing overnight? Also are the rate for camp ground still the same as what was stated on the Assateague Island website?


:fishing::fishing:
I try the State Park and - It is pack - at least for the weekend, probable better luck with the national park, don't know I didn't try.


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

both parks were packed until the sept 24th weekend even 3 weeks ago(when we reserved for the 24th of sept. You can always reserve and then cancel if the weather is going to be really bad. It cost you I think 6 bucks to cancel. That's my plan if the weather sucks in 2 weeks when we camp.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ai*

I WILL THERE CAMPING ON THE 17TH FOR A WEEK....i just looked and it looks booked for th 17 to the 27th...JS


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

It's that time of the year. Weekend of the 17th is Bike Week...the 24th is Sunfest, OCs Last Day's of Summer...

Hotels can be had for almost 60% less the week after, Oct. Good Luck and Good Fishing!


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*rarod58*

and dont forget dover nascar on the 24 25 26th...js


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

I am very happy this thread stirred up some excitement. If you are going to do the overnight thing on the 4 wheel drive beach , you m ust have the overnight sticker. You must also pull into " The Bull Pen " . This is an area roughly the size of 4 football fields. You must have a fixed camper mounted on the back of your vehicle. I was run out of there for camping in a tent a couple years ago. Rules are Rules. For the most part the Rangers at Assateague are good folks. They are just doing what we pay them to do. Less than two weeks to wait for me and I can hardly contain myself. Everyone have a great time and be safe. Happy Fishing ! :fishing:


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

There here!!! caught last night...pulled off another board http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=754576&page=7


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

been waiting :beer: heading down on the 25th. got to tell the wife to stop scheduling stuff in late sept. and oct.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

you dont need a bullpen pass if you dont sleep on the beach. if you have several people take turns nappin in your truck...................


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

I am bustin at the seems to get down there!


----------

